# Any 6.0 powerstroke guru's here?



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

problem: 2004 F-550 6.0 with 15K on it--wont start.

i wasnt there when it happend sooooo- they said it cranked for a long time before it started(did that twice) and now just cranks and dosent start. I checked the underhood fuel filter and its full of diesel and the filter looks clean as new. I took of the air intake tube and looked into the turbo and there is oil pooled up/sitting in the compressor side of the turbo. I also looked at the outlet side of the turbo and the inercooler pipe has oil in it too. i dont mean a coating of oil on it it has pools of oil in any place that it can collect.

thanks for the help

one persone said the oil is normal and its prob something else but have to have a scanner to check it out.


----------



## JDFireFord64 (Sep 7, 2008)

im no 6.0 guru Tex, but what you seem to be dealing with here is a case of the 6.0 blues. I have personally heard from several people that a common problem with these engines is the turbo filling up with oil, im not sure what causes it but all three guys had to have the turbo replaced. I kno this wasnt very helpful cuz i cant really tell u what happened but at least you know that other people have experienced the same thing with the same engine so my advice would be to take it to the dealer, with 15k on it it should be under warranty, good luck :salute:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I can't remember the exact name for it, but it has to do with the oil pump. If there's no oil pressure or the sensor thinks there's no pressure, then it won't start. I might look there. High pressure oil sensor something or other.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Could be bad injectors or bad HPOP (high pressure oil pump). I have an 04, its had head gaskets, EGR cooler, turbo and now a tranny done however that being said, the tranny was just done at 100,000 miles, its been plowed and chipped its entire life and all other work was done under warrentee and around 50,000 miles. Find a good dealer with a good DIESEL mechanic and get this taken care of asap, before your wareentee is up. I do belive some oil through the turbo is normal, ive had boost tubes blow off and there is oil in there. Now coolant, thats a differen't story and EGR problems are very common as the solder they used in 04 melts with high coolant temps, the fixes work great. I love my truck, problems have not bothered me as most were caused by over chipping by the previous owner, now that its been fixed it is great.

Cheers


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's what happened to 05, sounds like the same problem. Someone said Oil Pump and their close, what happened to mine is there's a seal that goes around the oil pump shaft, that shaft seal started to go bad, when the engine heated up the oil thinned and passed buy the shaft very easily and the engine didn't sense the right pressure so the truck would'nt start. As soon as it cooled down the oil thicken and it would start. Eventually the seals wear out all together and it won't start period. 

Only problem is the shaft has a lower seal and upper, no problem fixing the lower, if that's where it's bad, fixing the upper they must and yes I mean must REMOVE the cab of the truck to expose entire engine to fix. I got rid of my 05 with 22K on it and got a 07. Ford recognized the problem and fixed it, but it is defiantly the 6.0 blues if you have this problem 

Let us know what you find out, best of luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

HPOP

STC fitting

ICM

Any other of a variety of problems with the 6.0. That's what makes them scary, you never know when they might just stop running and not start. No limp mode, just DOA.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

frikin 6.0 PS 

thanks for all the help and with only 15K miles on it wow


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

HPOP, that's it.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Banksy;623661 said:


> HPOP


For those that don't know, that's "High Pressure Oil Pump" 

Only thing is is trying to get your dealer to realize you have a problem before it's "Found On Road Dead", the cost is pretty expensive especially if it the seal on the top, so they need to be 100% other wise they get charged back if it is not the problem.

Mean while your just waiting to get stranded somewhere, go figure.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

well turns out i was wrong about the milage it only has 7,500mi on it. got it back from ford today.

they replaced a ton of sensors and some ICP stuff, #4 injector, had to completly take apart and clean the turbo, replace some intake tubing, oil change, and ither stuff.........all under warrenty even the tow truck charge. only thing we paid was the $100


----------



## bigmike1289 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have to say the 6.0 powerstrokes are not one of the best built diesels i personally dont like them they break to much 7.3 powerstrokes a lot more reliable and cheap to fix


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

i just trade in my 05 6.0 that was used and abuse (chipped,sct 450hp 810 tq dyno 140,000 miles) that never let me down. not says it was right to abuse but i did drive her ,but 7500 miles on a turbo diesel that is 4-5 years old is asking for trouble man. ever hear the trem" lot rot" i I would park the Ram a little more.Hell does snow in Texas ???????


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

1olddogtwo;635071 said:


> ever hear the trem" lot rot"


That's a new one ot me but makes absolute sence, also, I have to agree, what's up with a 4 year old 6.0 with 7500 miles


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

Lynden-Jeff;623272 said:


> I love my truck, problems have not bothered me as most were caused by over chipping by the previous owner, now that its been fixed it is great.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, don't get to comfortable with the thought of the previous over-chipping being the problem. I've had every problem you've had as well on our 04 and it's bone stock with 70K on it. So, chipping may not have helped the issue, but these things have their problems right from the factory in stock condition. So what happens in another 70K for me when it's out of warranty? More than likely, Ford has forced me to sell it before that. Fixes like that are more costly than the replacement expense along with future re-sale value. I really like our Fords, but they are going to have some rough times in the near future with their 6.0, 6.4's and when the new 6.7 hits the market.

Ford needs to go back to the 7.3 motor and put in a new 5 or 6 speed trans to get it a tad more peppy, and leave it alone. The desire to make more power and get these trucks "quicker" has caused nothing but problems. Maybe were better off with a little less torque, a little slower takeoff speed, but a LOT more reliable motor.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

Eyesell;635517 said:


> That's a new one ot me but makes absolute sence, also, I have to agree, what's up with a 4 year old 6.0 with 7500 miles


this is not my truck we are talking about it is a fire truck it only get driven on a call or around town every now and then. thats why the low miles


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

TEX;639869 said:


> this is not my truck we are talking about it is a fire truck it only get driven on a call or around town every now and then. thats why the low miles


I guess that's cool as long as it gets started every now then, you should be ok.


----------



## Mow Right (Nov 29, 2006)

First of all, turn the truck over and see if the oil pressure gauge goes up when it cranks. If it doesn't, it is probably the HPOP. My '06 F250 PSD is in the shop right now for this very issue.



Randy Scott;636568 said:


> Ford needs to go back to the 7.3 motor and put in a new 5 or 6 speed trans to get it a tad more peppy, and leave it alone. The desire to make more power and get these trucks "quicker" has caused nothing but problems. Maybe were better off with a little less torque, a little slower takeoff speed, but a LOT more reliable motor.


The ONLY reason International keeps changing their motors is because of emissions regulations. There was NO WAY for the 7.3 to meet the new emissions regulations so they made the 6.0 and the same story with the 6.4.

Also, Ford is ending it's relationship with International due to lawsuits over the 6.0 and so the 6.7 will be a Ford built engine.

If the emissions people weren't such a pain in the ass we would be driving much more reliable diesel trucks. The emissions stuff makes these trucks burn hotter, therefor not lasting as long and having more problems.

$.02

- Josh


----------

